# Live Line Setup



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys... someday I hope to do some live lining around the Bay bridge or even go out to Kiptopeake. I have never done any live lining and wondered what a good setup for live lining spot or eels? From the look of it my setups are rather lite compared to most other guys. Are conventional reels better than spinning?

Thanks,
MYT


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Live lining spot for MD keeper rockfish isn't too hard on gear. Any 15-20lb spinning or conventional combo with a 6'-7' rod should work. I use a 7' casting rod rated for 15-20lb line and an Abu 6500 with 15lb mono. 

Live lining eels for big rockfish in the winter is another story; the gear should probably be a 30lb class conventional.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.snaggedline.com/boatyard/showthread.php?t=5


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I guess I will just start out small. I saw Joe's video and its given me hope! 

MYT


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

should have come out to play with us on saturday 17 kayakers fishing the pilings at the BB prettty cool. a lot of different rigs used and some nice fish caught i think a 33" won the grab bag of fishing lures, talk about beginers luck this was the guys 1st rock need more:beer: 1st monthly meet and greet for md kayak fishing(MKF). the next one is sept 11 still in the planning stage. location now is lowes wharf on ferry cove, close paddle to poplar island.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like it was a good time Sam... Weather was nice although there was a pretty stiff east wind in De. 

:fishing:


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I know Sam... I know... I had a prior trip planned with the fam...but I saw the pics with tears in my eyes! LOL I should be there next month.

MYT


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

rockfish arent tuna...you dont need heavy gear or line....

only reason why heavy gear would be used is bc your trolling 15oz of lead for example....


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

cducer said:


> Sounds like it was a good time Sam... Weather was nice although there was a pretty stiff east wind in De.
> 
> :fishing:


had to take off early, wifes was still recop. from surgury so i missed the after meet and greet. wind started to pick up as i was heading in. sunday was a complete blow out


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

can you keep fish up there right now?

myt, if you buy a rig for kipto you can use it for everything... you can find a used diawa 30 (sl or something old) and one of the musky rods from bps. cheap, and if you lose it over you wont cry. will work for kayaking cobia, kings, stripers etc, even as a heavy flounder combo. fishing at kipto you will need weight(1-5 ounces)


----------

